# Shattrath - Anor die Sonne sucht



## Buddelbaby (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Shattrath!


Wir Anor - Die Sonne in World of Warcraft (Server SHattrath) - suchen für das kommende Add On
Verstärkung in unseren Reihen.
Unsere Ziele liegen in erster Linie auf dem neuen Content in WoW - WotlK,
aber möchten mit Dir natürlich auch die Zeit bis dahin noch mit sehr viel Spaß in der
Scherbenwelt verbringen!

Wir halten für dich:

- einen kleinen aber feinen Spielerkreis bereit,
- ein tolles erwachsenes Gildenklima
- Aufrichtigkeit und Ehrlichkeit Dir gegenüber
- Mitspracherecht für jedes Member
- Erfahrung im T5 und T6 Bereich.
- Familienfreundlicher Umgang, Online - sowie Raidzeiten

Bei uns gibt es keine Raidpflicht, keinen Farmzwang, kein Muß und kein dkp!

Alles was Du jedeglich mitbringen solltest wäre

- einfach Spaß an WoW mit all seinen Abenteuern und Geheimnissen,
- du solltest nett, hilfsbereit und langzeitmotiviert sein,
- sowie einen gesunden spielerischen Ehrgeiz mitbringen.


Wenn du mindestens 21 Jahre alt bist einen zwanglosen und freundlichen Umgang suchst und dich
von Uns angesprochen fühlst dann bewerb dich doch einfach unter :

http://www.wow-anor.de.vu/


Wir freuen uns auf jeden interresierten Spieler und laden auch jeden gern zu einem persönlichen
Gespräch mit uns ein.

Deine Anprechpartner sind:

Adones / Rezul
Aresteas / Tazok
Blacklord / Crocket
Elferon / Maethor
Shjra / Assadar
Steelrose / Tubbs



Erstrahle im hellen Glanz, Anor!

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

http://www.wow-anor.de.vu/


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Oktober 2008)

Buddelbaby schrieb:


> Hallo Shattrath!
> 
> 
> Wir Anor - Die Sonne in World of Warcraft (Server SHattrath) - suchen für das kommende Add On
> ...




schieb


----------



## Buddelbaby (26. Oktober 2008)

Buddelbaby schrieb:


> schieb


----------

